# Autocross Video: Do a Little Dance, Make a Little Love...



## brave1heart (Jan 7, 2002)

Some of the fastest cars at BMW CCA Boston Autocross event 2 dance around the cones in this fast slalom, all shot from the same angle: E46 M3, E92 M3, Z4 (FTD on street tires), Z4 M Coupe, Lotus Exige, Evo XIII, Evo X, GT3 RS, Boxster, and a Cheetah DSR formula car --

http://www.onehotlap.com/2012/06/autocross-videos-do-little-dance-make.html


----------

